# My Pioneer Premier DEH-P760MP Won't play CD-RWs!



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i was wondering if anyone has the same problem. For some odd reason my Pioneer HU doesnt' play CDRWs. I'm using Memorex 24x CD-RWs .. ive tried burning at different speeds, change the ISO settings, Modes..etc .etc. 
It plays MP3s and WMAs burned on a regular CD-R without a problem but if you use the same settings to burn MP3s or WMAs to a CDRW it gives me disc error, 28 if im not mistaken. I even tried just burning one song on the CDRW as a regular AUDIO track,... the HU detects the cd...shows track 01 but no sound comes out. 
Anyone else has this problem?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Older model cd players were not programmed to read CD-RW's. I had the same problem when I had my pioneer HU.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lol, this is 2004 model man


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

it even says on the box "CD-R/CD-RW Compatible" , "MP3/WMA/WAV Playback with ID3 Tag"


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I had no problems with cd-rw when I had my 750 (last year's model)

not sure what your problem may be, you're finalizing the cd when you burn it right?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yap
im thinking it might be the CDRWs themselves. It might have been too damn hot in my car and they got f*cked up  . Ill try to get the CDRWs that are for car audio, they are more scratch resistant and little bit thicker. Ofcourse..they cost more


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

My bad! Then yeah try using the audio CD-RW's.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Call the manufacturer and say: "WTF?"


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Call the manufacturer and say: "WTF?"


 lol
the next thing i would hear from them would be "click"


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If it plays MP3s, it most likele reads CDRWs.

What program are you writing with? Nero? WMP? Roxio? It could be the discs, but make sure it's writing them in the correct (ISO) format and make sure it's finalizing the discs. All written discs need to be finalized so they can be read, maybe it's finalizing the CD-Rs but not the CD-RWs.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well i used Nero but it still doesn't work, and i know for sure that im writing them in the correct format, i even read the manual and burned the cds accoring to the manufacturer's specs. 
Whatever format and specs i use on CDRs ..they work but i get error 23 if i use CDRWs


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I use Roxio for my Pioneer Premier and I've never had a problem...always used good CD-R/RWs...I've also noticed when mine becomes dirty, it tends to first have problems playing home burned CD's over store bought ones...maybe just conincidence but who knows, a cleaning cant hurt.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i have no problems with CD-Rs whatsoever, but like i said before it won't play CD-RWs which even if they have been burned using the same burning settings as CD-Rs. I use Memorex CDRWs as well as CDRs.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You have to use an Audio CD-RW otherwise it will not read it. Try using an Audio CD-RW.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah that is gonna be my next step


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That's kinda strange, I can use any type of CD-R or RW in my Alpine. Sometimes I'll write some MP3s or CD audio onto a regular TDK Data CD-RW and it'll work no prob.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hmm i can burn mp3s as Data on CDRs and they work without any problems.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ill try to figure it out


----------

